# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2018)



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2018 às 22:54)

Primeiro Invest do ano uma semana antes...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mai 2018 às 09:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mai 2018 às 12:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mai 2018 às 14:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mai 2018 às 16:51)

...The Flood Warning has been extended for the following
rivers in Florida...

Alafia River At Lithia
Manatee River Near Myakka Head

.Heavy rain has caused rivers to rise across the area over the last
severel days. However, even though rain is forecasted over the next
couple of days coverage wll be less and rivers are expected to
slowly drop. Higher rain chances and heavier rain is expected to
return by the end of the week and rivers will have to be monitored
closely.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

Do not drive cars through flooded areas.

Stay tuned to developments by listening to NOAA Weather Radio. The
latest forecasts can also be found on weather.gov/tampabay. You can
follow NWSTampaBay on Twitter and like us on Facebook.

&&

FLC057-231305-
/O.EXT.KTBW.FL.W.0001.000000T0000Z-180523T2248Z/
/LITF1.1.ER.180521T0100Z.180522T1000Z.180523T1648Z.NO/
906 AM EDT Tue May 22 2018

...Flood Warning extended until Wednesday evening...
The Flood Warning continues for
The Alafia River At Lithia
* Until Wednesday evening.
* At 08 AM Tuesday the stage was 14.2 feet.
* Minor flooding is occurring and Minor flooding is forecast.
* Flood stage is 13.0 feet.
* The river is expected to fall below flood stage by tomorrow early
afternoon.
* Impact...at 15.0 feet...Additional residences downstream of State
Road 640 bridge begin flooding.
* Impact...at 13.0 feet...River Drive and Squirrel Run Way
downstream of State Road 640 are completely covered by water. One
home begins to flood.
* Impact...at 12.0 feet...Water begins to affect River Drive and
Squirrel Run Way downstream of State Road 640.
* Flood history...This compares to a previous crest of 14.3 feet
on Jul 13 1941.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mai 2018 às 16:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mai 2018 às 20:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mai 2018 às 14:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mai 2018 às 14:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mai 2018 às 17:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mai 2018 às 18:50)




----------



## lserpa (24 Mai 2018 às 14:08)

Já faltou mais. 
Mesmo assim não deverá gerar grande coisa. Penso eu!



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 14:11)

lserpa disse:


> Já faltou mais.
> Mesmo assim não deverá gerar grande coisa. Penso eu!
> 
> 
> ...


O GFS prevê quase um um furacão Cat1, mas quanto a isso logo se vê. O que mais está a preocupar é a quantidade brutal de chuva quando o terreno já está saturado por um mês dela.


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2018 às 15:41)

É muito provável que surja o Alberto:











Contudo, esta 'paradinha' não convence:


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 16:07)

Orion disse:


> É muito provável que surja o Alberto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O problema aqui é mesmo a paradinha, que permitiria muito mais precipitação e alguma intensificação da tempestade tropical Alberto até quase Categoria 1... a ver vamos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 16:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 16:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 18:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 18:54)

*Este modelo tem o Furacão Alberto como Cat2 em Pensacola, Florida em 69h...





*


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2018 às 19:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Este modelo tem o Furacão Alberto como Cat2 em Pensacola, Florida em 69h...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



71/72 nós é cat. 1 (quase) moderado. E aí ainda está no Golfo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 20:01)

Orion disse:


> 71/72 nós é cat. 1 moderado. E aí ainda está no Golfo.


Os modelos têm estado sempre a aumentar a intensidade... e ainda faltam uns dias. Mais 2 dias e já dá para ter mais confiança, mas a coisa parece vir a ser séria.


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2018 às 20:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais 2 dias e já dá para ter mais confiança, mas a coisa parece vir a ser séria.



Um cat. 1 no Golfo não é propriamente uma coisa 'séria', especialmente tendo em conta o que ocorreu no ano passado.

Se o Alberto fizer _landfall_ enquanto furacão, salvo erro, será o mais cedo desde 1950.

Felizmente para eles, a água mais quente está muito próximo da costa. Se a passagem for rápida, é improvável que haja uma rápida intensificação.


----------



## PedroGPRO (24 Mai 2018 às 20:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 22:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 12:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 14:43)




----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2018 às 15:34)

Ver o resto aqui.


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2018 às 15:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 15:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 15:57)




----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2018 às 15:58)

Trajetórias díspares nos modelos. A previsão do NHC, que tem uma batelada de modelos à sua disposição, está mais de acordo com a do ECM a 72h (saídas das 00z).

Outra dificuldade reside na evolução do ciclone aquando da passagem pela água mais quente ao largo da costa.






Na discussão:



> Given the broad inner-core wind field and belligerent westerly wind shear forecast to persist for the next 48 hours or so, only gradual intensification is expected. By 72 hours, however, when the cyclone is forecast to move slowly over above-normal SSTs of 28-29C and into an upper-level col and weak wind shear, some additional strengthening could occur. For now, the intensity forecast will remain conservative due to possible intrusion of dry mid-level air before landfall, and closely follows the HCCA consensus model.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 16:06)




----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2018 às 16:56)

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/tropicalcyclone/seasonal/northatlantic2018


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 18:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 18:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 19:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 19:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 19:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2018 às 20:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mai 2018 às 15:33)




----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2018 às 16:02)

> Although there have been no recent observations to support the 35-kt intensity, the intensity is held at that value since the aircraft has not sampled the area well east of the center and due to the overall increase in convection.





> The NHC intensity forecast calls for steady strengthening, but only the ECMWF-based SHIPS guidance brings Alberto near hurricane strength before landfall. Steady weakening should occur after the center moves inland.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 26/1500Z 21.6N 84.9W 35 KT 40 MPH
> 12H 27/0000Z 23.8N 84.6W 40 KT 45 MPH
> ...



Há um intervalo de 10 nós (18.5 km/h) para chegar a furacão (aviso das 15h UTC).


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mai 2018 às 16:05)

*Estado de Emergência declarado em todo o Estado da Florida!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mai 2018 às 16:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mai 2018 às 16:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mai 2018 às 17:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mai 2018 às 17:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mai 2018 às 22:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mai 2018 às 22:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mai 2018 às 13:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mai 2018 às 16:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mai 2018 às 20:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2018 às 09:27)




----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2018 às 14:22)

Previsão, 18z (aviso das 9z):


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2018 às 21:49)




----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2018 às 22:09)

Em retrospetiva (a vermelho a previsão do NHC feita no dia 25 por volta das 12z - não sei o aviso em concreto; a preto as observações a cada 6 horas desde então)...






Quase todos os modelos representados indicavam uma intensificação precoce que não existiu. O modelo que não previu tal coisa (SHIFOR) também não teve grande desempenho.

E depois ainda há saídas destas  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...coes-atlantico-2018.9749/pagina-4#post-675786


----------



## lserpa (1 Jun 2018 às 18:44)

Bem, e hoje começa oficialmente a época dos furacões no Atlântico Norte.

https://goo.gl/images/a8c1h2


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (1 Jun 2018 às 19:54)

lserpa disse:


> Bem, e hoje começa oficialmente a época dos furacões no Atlântico Norte.
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/a8c1h2
> 
> ...


----------



## lserpa (14 Jun 2018 às 13:08)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2018 às 22:41)




----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2018 às 16:03)




----------



## lserpa (4 Jul 2018 às 14:00)

Julho começou. 
Embora se espere uma época abaixo do normal, já temos duas áreas em investigação.












Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jul 2018 às 20:37)

A fábrica de tempestades está com SSTs negativas:






Já para não falar da quantidade de poeira no Atlântico que está acima do normal, por isso o início da época deve ser mais calma.


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2018 às 21:44)

> *If the initial intensity is uncertain, the future intensity is even more of a quandary*. Despite being surrounded by abundant dry air, Beryl has apparently been able to isolate itself and possibly moisten the near-storm environment while located in an area of low shear. Since the shear is expected to remain quite low for the next 36 hours or so, and small cyclones like Beryl often have a tendency to strengthen quickly over a short period of time, continued intensification appears likely for the next day or so. The updated NHC intensity forecast most closely follows the statistical-dynamical guidance, which lies at the upper end of the guidance envelope, and brings Beryl to hurricane strength within 36 hours.





> In addition, every global model shows the cyclone opening up into a tropical wave in 72-96 hours, which is what the NHC forecast continues to depict. It cannot be stressed enough, however, *that this is a low confidence forecast*.



'Não fazemos a mínima mas pode ser desta forma' diz o NHC relativamente à intensidade da TT Beryl.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2018 às 12:47)

Baryl se torna o primeiro furacão de 2018.
Também é o primeiro furacão em Julho desde 2014.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2018 às 13:22)

Outro ciclone pode se formar no Atlântico na próxima semana.
Todos os principais modelos ECMWF, GFS, HWRF, CMC e UKMET estão indicando o ciclone se formando e chegando a força de um furacão.
O sistema vai estar em um ambiente favorável e sobre a corrente do Golfo.
Costa Leste vai ter que acompanhar o INVEST 96L com atenção.
Próximo nome será Chris.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jul 2018 às 13:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jul 2018 às 14:11)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2018 às 14:15)

Beryl está atualmente em águas com temperatura entre 26/27ºC e deve encontrar águas ao redor de 29ºC nas Antilhas.
Caso cisalhamento não seja forte como previsto, poderia impactar as ilhas ainda como um furacão.
NHC deve fazer um voo de reconhecimento somente no Domingo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2018 às 14:16)

HWRF indicando o sistema se tornando um forte furacão.
Voo de reconhecimento pode ser realizado hoje.


INVEST 96L


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jul 2018 às 14:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jul 2018 às 15:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jul 2018 às 16:11)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2018 às 17:58)

Beryl sendo destruído pelo ar seco e cisalhamento.
O ciclone foi rebaixado para tempestade tropical e deve seguir em direção as Antilhas como um fraco ciclone.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2018 às 17:58)

Voo de reconhecimento em andamento na TD3 neste momento.
O ciclone segue sendo previsto para se tornar um furacão na próxima semana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jul 2018 às 18:52)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2018 às 06:00)

O UKMET segue como modelo mais otimista em relação a intensidade da DT3.
Neste última rodada, o modelo indica o ciclone fazendo landfall na Nova Inglaterra como furacão.


TROPICAL DEPRESSION 03L ANALYSED POSITION : 33.2N 75.0W

ATCF IDENTIFIER : AL032018

LEAD CENTRAL MAXIMUM WIND
VERIFYING TIME TIME POSITION PRESSURE (MB) SPEED (KNOTS)
-------------- ---- -------- ------------- -------------
0000UTC 08.07.2018 0 33.2N 75.0W 1013 33
1200UTC 08.07.2018 12 33.1N 75.2W 1012 31
0000UTC 09.07.2018 24 32.4N 74.3W 1008 36
1200UTC 09.07.2018 36 32.3N 74.6W 1003 38
0000UTC 10.07.2018 48 32.0N 75.2W 997 44
1200UTC 10.07.2018 60 31.9N 75.7W 992 59
0000UTC 11.07.2018 72 32.1N 75.7W 984 58
1200UTC 11.07.2018 84 33.1N 74.7W 971 69
0000UTC 12.07.2018 96 35.3N 72.4W 959 80
1200UTC 12.07.2018 108 39.0N 70.3W 948 75
0000UTC 13.07.2018 120 41.4N 70.3W 967 59
1200UTC 13.07.2018 132 42.9N 70.1W 991 43
0000UTC 14.07.2018 144 44.4N 68.7W 1003 31


Os demais modelos mostram sistema margeando a Costa Leste e com landfall na Nova Escócia, Canadá.
Um voo de reconhecimento deve ocorrer em breve.
Seguimos acompanhando.


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2018 às 12:04)

Vai ser lotaria para as ilhas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jul 2018 às 18:04)




----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2018 às 11:06)

Faltam Debby, Ernesto e Florence para chegar ao Gordon


----------



## lserpa (9 Jul 2018 às 11:11)

Orion disse:


> Faltam Debby, Ernesto e Florence para chegar ao Gordon






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2018 às 12:05)

Orion disse:


> Faltam Debby, Ernesto e Florence para chegar ao Gordon



Será que não há duas sem três e teremos o Gordon III por estas paragens?


----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2018 às 12:07)

MSantos disse:


> Será que não há duas sem três e teremos o Gordon III por estas paragens?



Não me parece mas quem sabe?


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jul 2018 às 14:07)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jul 2018 às 14:23)

Chris está enfrentando alguns problemas para se intensificar.
Ontem além do ar seco, sofreu com a ressurgência, causada pelo ciclone estar a vários dias sem se deslocar.
Nas últimas horas o ciclone está conseguindo se organizar e deve ser furacão em breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jul 2018 às 14:23)

Ex-Beryl está causando fortes chuvas nas Antilhas.
Porto Rico e Republica Dominicana também devem ter fortes chuvas entre hoje e amanhã.
O sistema ainda é previsto para se regenerar nas Bahamas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jul 2018 às 15:06)

Alguns locais em Guadalupe registraram quase 200 mm de chuva e rajadas de 100 km/h devido ao ciclone Beryl.
Choveu 198 mm em Saint-Claude Matouba, sendo 115 mm em 6 horas, 156 mm em Petit-Bourg sendo 121 mm em 6 horas e 150 mm em Pointe-Noire.
As rajadas mais fortes foram registradas em Laureal Moule com 99 km/h e em Raizet 86 km/h.
Em Porto Rico existem registros de rajadas de vento de 76 km/h.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jul 2018 às 15:07)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2018 às 19:30)

Muita chuva devido ao ex-Beryl na Republica Dominicana.
Alguns locais, incluindo a capital acumularam mais de 200 mm.

Vídeos de Santo Domingo:


Ex-beryl provocou acumulados superiores a 150 mm em Porto Rico.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2018 às 19:31)

Voo de reconhecimento encontrou pressão de 984 mbar.
Ventos de até 160 km/h encontrados, mas vamos aguarda para ver se não estão "contaminados".




> 042
> URNT15 KNHC 101819
> AF306 1103A CHRIS HDOB 25 20180710
> 180930 3312N 07239W 8426 01379 9875 +175 +134 234073 077 070 004 00
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2018 às 19:50)

FURACÃO CHRIS SE FORMA NO ATLÂNTICO
AL, 03, 2018071018,, BEST, 0, 334N, 728W, *75, 984, HU *

Valor pode ser revisado, pois o voo segue em andamento!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2018 às 22:01)

Chris deve seguir pela corrente do Golfo durante todo dia de amanhã.
Tem chances de ser um grande furacão por um breve momento na minha opinião.
NHC prevendo um pico de 160 km/h (categoria 2)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2018 às 22:01)




----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2018 às 10:11)

Avisos no Canadá  https://weather.gc.ca/hurricane/statements_e.html


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2018 às 17:41)

O centro do ex-Chris passou ligeiramente a oeste desta bóia:


----------



## lserpa (28 Jul 2018 às 12:11)

Visto que agosto está prevista uma anomalia positiva na temperatura do ar e uma ligeira descida nos valores absolutos de Pressão ATM na RAA, uma vez que que o berço das TT está meio apagado, não vá ele mudar de lugar... pelo menos o caldeirão foi deslocalizado, falta mesmo a instabilidade atm e alguma convergência. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2018 às 21:46)

Resumo de Julho  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/MIATWSAT.shtml


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2018 às 14:39)

Um cat. quase 2


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2018 às 14:51)




----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2018 às 16:58)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2018 às 11:56)




----------



## Cesar (5 Ago 2018 às 12:25)

Cada vez mais temos condições para furacões mais perto dos Açores e algum atingir o Continente no futuro.


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2018 às 15:57)

Furacão Debby a >96h, de acordo com o HWRF, 6z.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2018 às 11:19)




----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2018 às 16:04)

> Although transition to a tropical cyclone is possible, no significant strengthening is anticipated since the cyclone will soon be moving over cool water and become fully embedded within a larger mid-latitude trough approaching from the west. Debby is expected to dissipate in about 48 hours or earlier.


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2018 às 18:38)




----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2018 às 09:32)

Demorou mas não deve faltar muito para que os 80% do NHC se traduzam um ciclone (sub)tropical nomeado. 

Pelo HWRF, o ciclone chegará a TT:


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2018 às 09:39)

As áreas com água mais quente poderão contribuir para um desenvolvimento mais robusto.


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2018 às 12:20)

Por agora está previsto que amanhã chegue a tempestade subtropical.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 11:59)




----------



## rokleon (20 Ago 2018 às 21:54)

Relação com o ano passado:


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 21:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2018 às 16:08)




----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2018 às 13:11)

bem, a história diz que quando vira ali, vai passar perto 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2018 às 13:38)

Cabo Verde pode ter muita chuva daqui a 3 dias, mais dia menos dia. Depois disso, o ciclone vai passar um bom tempo no oceano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Ago 2018 às 20:45)




----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2018 às 22:11)

O futuro Florence vai ser um ciclone bastante lento. O consenso nos _ensembles_ acaba a 192h.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2018 às 13:05)

Grande diferença.

A 144h (00z) a PC está nos 1005 hPa - IFS, 1011 - UM, 955 - GFS (), 1007 - GEM.

O GFS desenvolve explosivamente o CT. No IFS ainda passarão alguns dias até se ter um furacão.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2018 às 15:44)

Pelo NHC, amanhã já deverá haver a TT Florence.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2018 às 15:47)

ZCZC MIATCPAT1 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

BULLETIN
Potential Tropical Cyclone Six Advisory Number 1
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL062018
1100 AM AST Thu Aug 30 2018

...TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS EXPECTED OVER THE SOUTHERN CABO VERDE
ISLANDS ON FRIDAY...

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...12.9N 18.4W
ABOUT 425 MI...680 KM ESE OF THE SOUTHERNMOST CABO VERDE ISLANDS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...30 MPH...45 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 280 DEGREES AT 12 MPH...19 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1007 MB...29.74 INCHES

WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY:

The government of the Cabo Verde Islands has issued a Tropical
Storm Warning for the southern islands of Santiago, Fogo and
Brava.

SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:

A Tropical Storm Warning is in effect for...
* Santiago
* Fogo
* Brava

A Tropical Storm Warning means that tropical storm conditions are
expected somewhere within the warning area within 36 hours.

For storm information specific to your area, please monitor products
issued by your national meteorological service.

DISCUSSION AND OUTLOOK
----------------------
At 1100 AM AST (1500 UTC), the disturbance was centered near
latitude 12.9 North, longitude 18.4 West. The system is moving
toward the west near 12 mph (19 km/h), and this general motion
with a gradual turn toward the west-northwest is expected to
continue during the next few days. On the forecast track, the
disturbance is expected to move near or over the southern Cabo
Verde Islands on Friday.

Maximum sustained winds are near 30 mph (45 km/h) with higher gusts.
Some strengthening is forecast during the next 48 hours, and the
disturbance is expected to become a topical storm during the next
day or so.

Environmental conditions are favorable for the system to become a
tropical cyclone tonight or Friday.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...high...80 percent
* Formation chance through 5 days...high...90 percent

The estimated minimum central pressure is 1007 mb (29.74 inches).

HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
RAINFALL: The system could produce total rain accumulations
of 4 to 8 inches across the southern Cabo Verde Islands. These
rains could produce life-threatening flash floods.

WINDS: Tropical storm conditions are expected in the southern Cabo
Verde Islands on Friday.

NEXT ADVISORY
-------------
Next intermediate advisory at 200 PM AST.
Next complete advisory at 500 PM AST.

$$
Forecaster Avila

NNNN


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2018 às 15:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2018 às 20:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2018 às 20:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2018 às 15:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2018 às 15:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2018 às 15:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2018 às 20:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2018 às 21:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2018 às 22:07)




----------



## Orion (2 Set 2018 às 22:40)

> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 02/2100Z 22.7N 77.3W 25 KT 30 MPH...POTENTIAL TROP CYCLONE
> 12H 03/0600Z 23.7N 79.3W 30 KT 35 MPH...TROPICAL DEPRESSION
> ...



Afinal há 2 sem 3 e pode faltar menos de 24 horas para que surja (a TT) Gordon no Golfo do México


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 13:15)

532 
WTNT62 KNHC 031202
TCUAT2

Tropical Storm Gordon Tropical Cyclone Update
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL072018
805 AM EDT Mon Sep 03 2018

...TROPICAL STORM GORDON FORMS NEAR THE UPPER FLORIDA KEYS...
...TROPICAL STORM WARNINGS ISSUED FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTH FLORIDA AND
THE KEYS...

Surface observations from the Florida Keys and radar data indicate
that Potential Tropical Cyclone Seven has become Tropical Storm
Gordon, with maximum sustained winds of around 45 mph (75 km/h). A
Tropical Storm Warning will be issued shortly for portions of the
Florida Keys and the southern Florida peninsula in a forthcoming
special advisory to be issued by 900 AM EDT (1300 UTC).

SUMMARY OF 805 AM EDT...1205 UTC...INFORMATION
---------------------------------------------------
LOCATION...25.1N 80.6W
ABOUT 10 MI...15 KM W OF KEY LARGO FLORIDA
ABOUT 30 MI...50 KM E OF CAPE SABLE FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...45 MPH...75 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 300 DEGREES AT 16 MPH...26 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1009 MB...29.79 INCHES

$$
Forecaster Brennan/Stewart


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 13:16)

Orion disse:


> Afinal há 2 sem 3 e pode faltar menos de 24 horas para que surja (a TT) Gordon no Golfo do México


Já está...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 13:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 13:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 15:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 16:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 16:41)




----------



## Orion (3 Set 2018 às 17:17)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Gordon_(1994)







Na base de dados o atual Gordon é o 5º, mas nem deveria ter chegado a tanto. O nome poderia ter sido retirado tendo em conta o impacto de 1994.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 18:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 18:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 18:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 18:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 19:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Set 2018 às 23:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 08:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 11:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 18:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 18:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 19:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 21:50)




----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2018 às 03:14)

O NHC está a vigiar um novo sistema a S de Cabo Verde, o Invest 92L, que tem um probabilidade de 40% de se tornar uma depressão tropical em 48 horas e de 90% em 5 dias.



> 1. A broad area of low pressure with disorganized cloudiness and
> showers is centered a couple of hundred miles south of the Cabo
> Verde Islands. Environmental conditions are forecast to become
> conducive for development, and a tropical depression is expected to
> ...












Uma onda tropical poderá também emergir na costa ocidental africana dentro de alguns dias.



> 2. A tropical wave is forecast to emerge off the coast of west Africa
> in a few days. Some development of the system is possible over the
> weekend while the wave moves westward over the far eastern
> tropical Atlantic Ocean.
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2018 às 03:30)

A Tempestade Tropical Gordon avança para NW com ventos máximos sustentados de 70 mph (cerca de 113 km/h) e rajadas superiores e uma pressão atmosférica mínima de 999 hPa. O NHC prevê ainda que atinja a categoria de furacão, mesmo antes de fazer _landfall.
_
Estes são os avisos que estão em vigor para alguns estados americanos, inclusive um aviso de furacão.



> SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:
> 
> A Storm Surge Warning is in effect for...
> * Shell Beach to Dauphin Island
> ...















À 01h45 UTC, era este o aspeto do Gordon.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2018 às 03:42)

Os efeitos do Gordon já se fazem sentir bem em Dauphin Island, no estado americano do Alabama. São bem visíveis os ventos muitos fortes que lá se registam e a s_torm surge_.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2018 às 04:31)

O centro do Gordon está a fazer_ landfall_ a W da fronteira Alabama-Mississippi. Os ventos máximos sustentados continuam nos 70 mph, com rajadas superiores e a pressão mínima é de 997 hPa. Está previsto um rápido enfraquecimento da TT ao longo das próximas horas.

Foram registados ventos sustentados de 49 nós (≈ 91 km/h) e uma rajada de 63 nós (≈ 117 km/h) em Dauphin Island, Alabama.



> A NOAA Coastal Marine Observing site on Dauphin Island, Alabama has recently reported sustained winds of 49 kt with a gust to 63 kt.




*02h45 UTC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 08:46)

O momento do landfall do Gordon...


----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2018 às 14:11)

O Gordon é agora uma depressão tropical, com ventos máximos sustentados de 35 mph (55 km/h) e rajadas até 52 mph (cerca de 84 km/h) e uma pressão mínima de 1005 hPa.


*DT Gordon às 12h30 UTC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 14:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 16:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 17:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 17:31)




----------



## Afgdr (5 Set 2018 às 23:06)

O Invest 92L tem agora uma probabilidade de se tornar uma depressão tropical de 70% em 48 horas e de 90% em 5 dias. O próximo nome da lista de tempestades tropicais desta temporada é Helene.













Espera-se que se forme uma onda tropical nos próximos dias perto da costa ocidental africana.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2018 às 23:06)

Não sei se já publiquei mas do meu conhecimento este é o melhor portal que dá uma ideia da abrangência dos ventos dos furacões em que há voos de reconhecimento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 08:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 12:27)

Bem, isto promete... o futuro furacão Helena também a fazer estragos nesta saída do GFS.


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2018 às 14:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem, isto promete... o futuro furacão Helena também a fazer estragos nesta saída do GFS.



Uma saída um tanto ou quanto lunática. Não acho nimiamente possível aquela reorganização na costa leste dos States... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 15:07)

lserpa disse:


> Uma saída um tanto ou quanto lunática. Não acho nimiamente possível aquela reorganização na costa leste dos States...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Sim também espero que não!


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (6 Set 2018 às 15:37)

Sendo assim confirma-se que Setembro é o mês mais forte, a evitar férias no Caribe nesta altura.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 16:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 17:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 17:38)




----------



## Orion (6 Set 2018 às 22:51)

Este seria o Isaac.


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2018 às 10:45)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> Sendo assim confirma-se que Setembro é o mês mais forte, a evitar férias no Caribe nesta altura.



Normalmente o pico da temporada de furacões ocorre nesta altura. Meados de Setembro é sempre o período do ano mais arriscado para quem vai para as Caraíbas e não quer dar de caras com um furacão. Penso que os preços da estadia dos hotéis da região reflectem isso mesmo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2018 às 11:47)

MSantos disse:


> Normalmente o pico da temporada de furacões ocorre nesta altura. Meados de Setembro é sempre o período do ano mais arriscado para quem vai para as Caraíbas e não quer dar de caras com um furacão. Penso que os preços da estadia dos hotéis da região reflectem isso mesmo.



Ora nem mais  A conta disso, tenho uma amiga que o ano passado por esta altura deu de caras com o IRMA em Cuba, e apanhou o maior susto da vida .


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 13:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 14:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 15:29)

Isto está meeesmo activo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 16:31)




----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2018 às 16:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



A 93L já é DT 8  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Set 2018 às 16:36)

lserpa disse:


> A 93L já é DT 8
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2018 às 16:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto está meeesmo activo!



O comboio de ciclones caboverdianos está em marcha pelo Atlântico!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 17:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 17:03)

MSantos disse:


> O comboio de ciclones caboverdianos está em marcha pelo Atlântico!


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2018 às 18:59)

Se calhar nesta temporada não vai passar nenhum ciclone tropical nas redondezas mas o que não faltam são miragens. Até já deixei de contar os furacões que o GFS indica para aqui


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 19:45)




----------



## Orion (7 Set 2018 às 20:09)

Com essa pressão central se calhar os ventos são demasiado brandos. E com isto, votos de um excelente FdS


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 20:15)

Orion disse:


> Com essa pressão central se calhar os ventos são demasiado brandos. E com isto, votos de um excelente FdS


Estás a gozar certo? Nunca sei quando estás a falar a sério... se isto fosse assim era muito mau!


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2018 às 20:19)

Será que chegava ao continente para compensar o Ophelia?






Agora sim 


Orion disse:


> E com isto, votos de um excelente FdS


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2018 às 20:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estás a gozar certo? Nunca sei quando estás a falar a sério... se isto fosse assim era muito mau!



Aquando da passagem ao largo de Sta. Maria foi estimado que o Ophelia tinha uns 960 hPa de PC e ventos máximos de 100 nós (185 qph). Na simulação os ventos não excedem os 120 qph (limite de furacão) mas a PC está nos 967 hPa. O mais provável é que seja subestimação do modelo.

O Ophelia não deixa de ser um caso excecional. Ter em 2 anos seguidos furacões cat. 2/3 seria uma anomalia desconcertante.

Já de vez faço alusão a uma polémica relacionada  https://www.purdue.edu/newsroom/rel...-wind-speed,-to-predict-hurricane-damage.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 20:50)

Orion disse:


> Aquando da passagem ao largo de Sta. Maria foi estimado que o Ophelia tinha uns 960 hPa de PC e ventos máximos de 100 nós (185 qph). Na simulação os ventos não excedem os 120 qph (limite de furacão) mas a PC está nos 967 hPa. O mais provável é que seja subestimação do modelo.
> 
> O Ophelia não deixa de ser um caso excecional. Ter em 2 anos seguidos furacões cat. 2/3 seria uma anomalia desconcertante.
> 
> Já de vez faço alusão a uma polémica relacionada  https://www.purdue.edu/newsroom/rel...-wind-speed,-to-predict-hurricane-damage.html


Bem, como está o Atlântico deve-se estar bem atento... algum deve parar aos Açores. Eu sei que vocês estão habituados mas uma tempestade destas não é para brincar.


----------



## Orion (7 Set 2018 às 21:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem, como está o Atlântico deve-se estar bem atento... algum deve parar aos Açores.













Atividade geral não significa nada para os Açores e em geral os furacões que passam ao largo do GOc são pouco intensos. Há tempestades de inverno mais severas.



luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu sei que* vocês estão habituados* mas uma tempestade destas não é para brincar.



Isso não é bem verdade porque é pouco frequente um _landfall_ de um furacão 'consistente' e intenso.

Os Gordons estavam muito enfraquecidos e o Alex para além de minúsculo ainda se desviou das ilhas (SM e Terceira). O Tanya, recordista de vento cá no sítio, nem furacão era (deve ter feito a transição sobre as ilhas).

Novamente, o Ophelia foi uma exceção.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 21:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 22:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 22:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 22:19)

*Para mais tarde recordar...*


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2018 às 06:15)

O panorama no Atlântico é este:






*

04h00 UTC*









*Depressão Tropical Nove
*
A DT9 está estacionária e apresenta ventos máximos sustentados de 35 mph (56 km/h). Deverá intensificar-se nos próximos dias, atingindo a categoria de furacão na próxima semana. Prevê-se que progrida em direção às Pequenas Antilhas.




> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 08/0300Z 13.9N 34.9W 30 KT 35 MPH
> 12H 08/1200Z 14.1N 35.6W 35 KT 40 MPH
> ...











*04h00 UTC

*




*

*


*Invest 94L
*
Esta área tem uma probabilidade reduzida de se tornar uma depressão tropical nos próximos dias.




> 1. A large area of cloudiness and showers centered a few hundred miles
> west of Bermuda are associated with a trough of low pressure.
> Development of this system, if any, should be slow to occur during
> the next couple of days before environmental conditions become
> ...












*Gordon
*
Os remanescentes do Gordon deverão tornar-se uma depressão extratropical.



> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 08/0300Z 36.2N 92.3W 10 KT 10 MPH
> 12H 08/1200Z 37.2N 91.8W 10 KT 10 MPH...POST-TROP/REMNT LOW
> ...




*04h00 UTC

*


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2018 às 12:43)

*Tempestade tropical deverá atingir Cabo Verde hoje e domingo*
08 | 09 | 2018   04.36H

Uma nova tempestade tropical formou-se no Oceano Atlântico ao largo da costa ocidental da África e deverá atingir Cabo Verde, podendo causar inundações repentinas em consequência das fortes chuvas previstas para a noite de sábado e domingo. O Centro Nacional de Furacões de Miami informou na sexta-feira que a tempestade tropical "Helene" estava localizada a cerca de 650 quilómetros a leste das ilhas mais a sul de Cabo Verde. Os ventos máximos sustentados registados são de 65 quilómetros por hora e a tempestade que está a mover-se para oeste a 19 quilómetros por hora.

Destak


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 15:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 18:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 21:50)

*...TROPICAL DEPRESSION NINE BECOMES TROPICAL STORM ISAAC...*

5:00 PM AST Sat Sep 8

Location: 14.5°N 36.6°W

Moving: W at 7 mph

Min pressure: 1005 mb

Max sustained: 40 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2018 às 21:53)




----------



## Orion (8 Set 2018 às 23:44)

113 nós não existe nos avisos. 110 nós é cat. 3 e 115 nós é cat. 4.

Azar seria se atingisse as mesma ilhas do ano passado. 

Escolhi o modelo mais agressivo mas ainda falta muito tempo (quer para melhor quer para pior).


----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2018 às 05:12)

*Invest 94L
*
É improvável um desenvolvimento para tempestade tropical nos próximos dias, sendo que a probabilidade de se tornar um ciclone tropical é de 10% em 48h e em 5 dias.



> 1. Shower and thunderstorm activity has diminished in association with
> a trough of low pressure over the western Atlantic near Bermuda.
> Significant development of this system is unlikely due to
> increasingly strong upper-level winds over the next few days.
> ...












Está a ser vigiada uma área localizada a WSW dos Açores com probabilidade de se tornar uma tempestade (sub)tropical de 30% em 5 dias.




> 2. A non-tropical area of low pressure is forecast to form in the
> northeastern Atlantic Ocean several hundred miles west-southwest of
> the Azores in a few days. Some slow tropical or subtropical
> development is possible by the middle of next week while the low
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 09:28)




----------



## Orion (9 Set 2018 às 10:39)

Quando daqui a uns meses aparecerem notícias de tempestades apocalíticas no continente, lembrem-se que não acontece só 'aqui'


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2018 às 10:51)




----------



## Hawk (9 Set 2018 às 12:08)

O Atlântico começa a fervilhar, e começam a surgir esses boatos muitas vezes lançados por "meteoloucos". Todos os anos acontece o mesmo por esta altura. 

Até eu tenho sempre aquela expectativa que se repita o Vince. Naquele dia de Outubro de 2005 que vi num rodapé "Ultima hora: furacão forma-se ao largo da Madeira", foi quando descobri este fórum e despertei para a meteorologia.

Tenho um "feeling" que este ano vamos ver qualquer coisa tropicalmente interessante por estas bandas. Mas para não criar grandes expectativas nos outros, tenho esse feeling todos os anos desde 2005 e...nada


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2018 às 14:03)

Para quem não tem grande paciência para milhas e nós  https://weather.gc.ca/hurricane/track_e.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 16:45)

Olá a todos, boa tarde! Eu chamo a atenção para o Furacão Florence. Tudo indica será a pior tempestade da história dos Estados Unidos por várias razões. Um evento destes não pode passar ao lado deste forum... São 50 a 60 milhões de pessoas directamente afectadas onde reside a maioria da comunidade portuguesa.


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2018 às 17:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tudo indica será a pior tempestade da história dos Estados Unidos por várias razões.



Se calhar isso é um bocado exagerado nesta altura.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 17:43)

Orion disse:


> Se calhar isso é um bocado exagerado nesta altura.


Porque dizes isso? Tudo o que vejo e leio é o que me indica...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 17:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Porque dizes isso? Tudo o que vejo e leio é o que me indica...


Eu vou dar as minhas razões. Agora já é oficial que vai entrar na Carolina do norte ligeiramente a sul do cabo Hatteras e vai ficar estacionário com Categoria 5 pelo menos 3 dias. Toda aquela região tem os solos saturados e os rios cheios por chuvas e inundações nos últimos tempos. Estamos em Época de marés altas, o storm surge e as ondas vão ser record segundo as previsões... depois vai para a Virginia e New York ainda como major hurricane...
É uma área com 50 a 60 milhões de pessoas economicamente vital para os Estados Unidos e para a economia mundial...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 18:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu vou dar as minhas razões. Agora já é oficial que vai entrar na Carolina do norte ligeiramente a sul do cabo Hatteras e vai ficar estacionário com Categoria 5 pelo menos 3 dias. Toda aquela região tem os solos saturados e os rios cheios por chuvas e inundações nos últimos tempos. Estamos em Época de marés altas, o storm surge e as ondas vão ser record segundo as previsões... depois vai para a Virginia e New York ainda como major hurricane...
> É uma área com 50 a 60 milhões de pessoas economicamente vital para os Estados Unidos e para a economia mundial...


Ainda há uma pequena possibilidade de não fazer landfall mas ficar estacionário em cima da costa, ou ficar estacionário na Carolina do norte vários dias mas depois retirar-se para o Atlântico... é sempre mau mas...


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2018 às 18:04)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Porque dizes isso? Tudo o que vejo e leio é o que me indica...



Porque geralmente contabiliza-se os danos depois de ocorrerem e na lista há eventos bastante significativos. Ao contrário do que aconteceu com o Harvey, não está garantido que o ciclone fique estacionário (o GFS tem sido o 'rei' nesse cenário).

Quanto muito se pode falar dos efeitos regionais...


... mas não é aconselhável profetizar resultados finais quando há grandes discrepâncias:







Sim, a malta residente na zona do cone de incerteza deve fazer preparativos para a chegada de um furacão intenso e eventualmente para a ocorrência de grandes acumulados (1 polegada = 25.4 mms):






Contudo, ainda falta muito tempo (6/7 dias) para a ocorrência da mencionada precipitação. Os valores não estão garantidos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 18:08)

Orion disse:


> Porque geralmente contabiliza-se os danos depois de ocorrerem e na lista há eventos bastante significativos. Ao contrário do que aconteceu com o Harvey, não está garantido que o ciclone fique estacionário (o GFS tem sido o 'rei' nesse cenário).
> 
> Quanto muito se pode pode falar dos efeitos regionais...
> 
> ...


Vou ficar extremamente feliz se tiveres razão! Aliás tudo isto é muito variável mas vai ser sempre mau... 

Edit: Desde já agradeço-te muito esta discussão. Este evento tem contornos únicos impressionantes que a merecem.


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2018 às 18:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vou ficar extremamente feliz se tiveres razão! Aliás tudo isto é muito variável mas vai ser sempre mau...
> 
> Edit: Desde já agradeço-te muito esta discussão. Este evento tem contornos únicos impressionantes que a merecem.



É _hurricane season_. Estranho seria se não houvessem _hurricanes_.

Mesmo que o ciclone fique estacionário, será a sua posição que determinará os acumulados e para se saber isso ainda é muito cedo.

Nem se consegue prever com exatidão a intensidade do Florence aquando da aproximação a terra. Até pode chegar a cat. 5, quem sabe?


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 18:28)

Orion disse:


> É _hurricane season_. Estranho seria se não houvessem _hurricanes_.
> 
> Mesmo que o ciclone fique estacionário, será a sua posição que determinará os acumulados e para se saber isso ainda é muito cedo.
> 
> Nem se consegue prever com exatidão a intensidade do Florence aquando da aproximação a terra. Até pode chegar a cat. 5, quem sabe?


Quem é que disse que era estranho haver furacões agora? Estamos no pico dos furacões...  todos os dados indicam a gravidade e excepcionalidade deste evento, mas é claro que até chegar a terra pode mudar alguma coisa, mas para que é que temos modelos, não é para tentar prever?

Edit: Não sou o único a dizer...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Set 2018 às 18:38)




----------



## Orion (9 Set 2018 às 20:40)




----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2018 às 04:53)

O panorama atual no Atlântico é este: 3 furacões e 2 áreas sob vigilância com probabilidade de se tornarem um ciclone (sub)tropical.








*03h00 UTC - Furacões Florence, Isaac e Helene*










*Áreas sob vigilância*



> 1. The combination of an upper-level trough and a tropical wave over
> the northwestern Caribbean Sea is producing a large area of
> disorganized showers and thunderstorms between Cuba and Honduras.
> The disturbance is forecast to move slowly west-northwestward to
> ...






> 2. A non-tropical area of low pressure is forecast to form in the
> northeastern Atlantic Ocean several hundred miles west-southwest of
> the Azores in two or three days. Some slow tropical or subtropical
> development is possible by the end of the week while the low
> ...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2018 às 12:51)

Vai ser uma semana e tanto


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 13:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 15:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 15:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 18:52)




----------



## lserpa (10 Set 2018 às 19:14)

Ninguém fala do Helene, mas já vai com ventos de quase Cat3, aliás, deverá chegar a cat3 esta madrugada. E em aspecto é muito mais fotogénico  que o Florence  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 19:18)

lserpa disse:


> Ninguém fala do Helene, mas já vai com ventos de quase Cat3, aliás, deverá chegar a cat3 esta madrugada. E em aspecto é muito mais fotogénico  que o Florence
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Sim falamos, tem um seguimento próprio...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 19:41)




----------



## irpsit (10 Set 2018 às 20:45)

O Florence na costa leste, North Carolina. O Isaac ainda incerto. O Helene podera afectar os Acores.
No Golfo podera haver uma outra tempestade tropical.
(E no Hawaii havera a Olivia.)

Bem animado.


----------



## rokleon (10 Set 2018 às 22:11)

Um pouco do movimento em tempo real do furacão Florence:


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 22:33)

rokleon disse:


> Um pouco do movimento em tempo real do furacão Florence:


Em tempo real não é, aquilo parece uma máquina de lavar roupa, mas é hipnotizante... (em alta resolução).


----------



## rokleon (10 Set 2018 às 23:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Em tempo real não é, aquilo parece uma máquina de lavar roupa, mas é hipnotizante... (em alta resolução).


Verdade, eu sabia que era fast motion  O que tem são as horas indicadas.
É verdade, para quê um pêndulo para hipnotizar quando temos satélites e furacões para observar?


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2018 às 23:36)

irpsit disse:


> O Florence na costa leste, North Carolina. O Isaac ainda incerto. O Helene podera afectar os Acores.
> No Golfo podera haver uma outra tempestade tropical.
> (E no Hawaii havera a Olivia.)
> 
> Bem animado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Set 2018 às 11:20)

*Furacões simultâneos nos oceanos deixam meteorologistas preocupados 
https://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/eb...eixa-meteorologistas-preocupados-9826596.html*


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 13:50)

Invest 95L
As of 12:00 UTC Sep 11, 2018:

Location: 21.4°N 86.9°W
Maximum Winds: 25 kt Gusts: N/A
Minimum Central Pressure: 1009 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1012 mb
Radius of Circulation: 120 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 20 NM


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 13:57)

O Atlântico no seu esplendor...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 14:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 18:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Set 2018 às 18:41)




----------



## rokleon (12 Set 2018 às 07:36)

Atenção a isto:







Fala-se do Helene chegar aos Açores mas o desenvolvimento deste ciclone pode enfraquecendo o furacão/tempestade Helene em aproximação aos Açores. Isto porque energia térmica do mar dissipa-se com este desenvolvimento, baixando a SST na região. 
Contudo, interessante esta perturbação.


> A non-tropical area of low pressure located several hundred
> miles west of the Azores is producing a large area of showers and
> thunderstorms and gale-force winds. This system could gradually
> acquire tropical or subtropical characteristics during the next few
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 15:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 18:38)




----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 18:54)

Parece que o NHC está quase a classificar a depressão a sudoeste dos Açores.







Ainda parece ser subtropical. Se vai ter nome ou não, depende da intensidade dos ventos. Há pouco um ASCAT inferiu 35-40 nós no flanco oeste.


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 20:25)

O Invest 96l está a rodopiar em águas com +-27º e o cisalhamento deve continuar moderado pelo menos nas próximas 24h. 

É possível que se torne num sistema tropical.


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 21:18)

A tempestade subtropical Joyce vai ser oficializada pelo NHC daqui a pouco.

Se ficasse por lá mais uns tempos e não tivesse que interagir com o Helene, quem sabe o que podia aparecer?


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2018 às 21:25)




----------



## Orion (12 Set 2018 às 21:57)

Do aviso:



> Since the system is still vertically stacked with an upper-low, it is then classified as a subtropical cyclone at this time. However, the cyclone is gaining organization while it is acquiring tropical characteristics. The NHC forecast calls for Joyce to transform into a tropical system in about 12 to 24 hours. Since the ocean is warm, some slight strengthening is possible during the next 3 days. After that time, Joyce will be over cooler waters and should then be absorbed by a larger extratropical low.



Já abordei isto no tópico dos eventos históricos mas agora tem ainda mais relevância. É preciso recuar 20 anos para ver os Açores afetados por 2 sistemas tropicais em poucos dias.

A 26 de Setembro de 1998 o furacão Ivan passou a oeste do GOc...






... e 4 dias depois - por cima do GC - foi (a muito degradada) TT Jeanne:






Ao contrário do Helene, a TST Joyce é muito pequena e, como tal, as previsões de intensidade são tendencialmente mais difíceis. Vai-se ver o que acontece.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2018 às 22:05)

Melhor que uma menina, só duas meninas a caminho dos Açores  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2018 às 22:15)

Para a posteridade 














Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Set 2018 às 22:32)

a época de furacões no atlântico  está a ser bem mais animada que nos anos anteriores!!!
O isaac ainda vai dar muito que falar... não!??


----------



## Tonton (12 Set 2018 às 23:12)

Mais uma imagem curiosa retratando os 4 sistemas


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2018 às 09:32)

Orion disse:


> Já abordei isto no tópico dos eventos históricos mas agora tem ainda mais relevância. É preciso recuar 20 anos para ver os Açores afetados por 2 sistemas tropicais em poucos dias.



Em 1992 também ocorreu mesma coisa e os 2 sistemas passaram por cima do GC:

27 Set - TT Charley






30 Set - TT Bonnie






É um evento pouco frequente mas não se pode dizer que seja demasiado exótico para estas paragens.


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2018 às 09:52)

Orion disse:


> Em 1992 também ocorreu mesma coisa e os 2 sistemas passaram por cima do GC:
> 
> 27 Set - TT Charley
> 
> ...



Ah sim!! Lembro-me disso! É verdade! obrigado Orion por este momento nostálgico. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Set 2018 às 11:50)

Lembro me bem do Charley aqui na Terceira ... 

Era muito míudo mas recordo me de termos ido para casa de uma vizinha todas as pessoas do prédio para se sentirem mais seguras e de ter abanado bem por estas bandas ... 

Lembro me de um vizinho vir da rua e dizer que algumas estradas estavam cortadas ao trânsito devido à queda de árvores que aconteceu um pouco por toda a ilha ...

3 anos depois vinha o Tanya que nos fez ter de segurar as portadas de casa ... Sem dúvida o evento mais pronunciado que me lembro por estas paragens no que diz respeito a sistemas tropicais ...


----------



## lserpa (13 Set 2018 às 23:14)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Lembro me bem do Charley aqui na Terceira ...
> 
> Era muito míudo mas recordo me de termos ido para casa de uma vizinha todas as pessoas do prédio para se sentirem mais seguras e de ter abanado bem por estas bandas ...
> 
> ...



Sim, sem dúvida o Tânia foi o mais severo que me lembro, embora tenha passado outras tempestades muito intensas e “dito popular” mais fortes que o Tânia, mas não me recordo por ser muito novo mesmo. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Set 2018 às 21:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2018 às 16:48)




----------



## rokleon (16 Set 2018 às 20:59)

Uma ideia visual em time-lapse deste mês de furacões no Atlântico. (até agora)
Bem visíveis os ciclos de aumento e diminuição de intensidade do Florence antes de atingir as Carolinas, nos EUA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 15:02)




----------



## Orion (19 Set 2018 às 20:39)

Mais uma vaga de ciclones


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2018 às 13:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2018 às 14:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2018 às 13:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2018 às 13:21)

Tropical Weather Outlook
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL
Issued by the NWS Weather Prediction Center College Park MD
800 AM EDT Fri Sep 21 2018

For the North Atlantic...Caribbean Sea and the Gulf of Mexico:

1. Showers and thunderstorms associated with a tropical wave located
about 600 miles southeast of the Cabo Verde Islands are showing some
signs of organization. The environment is forecast to be conducive
for slow development, and a tropical depression could form early
next week while the system moves westward at 15 to 20 mph across the
low latitudes of the eastern and central tropical Atlantic Ocean.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...low...20 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...medium...60 percent.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Set 2018 às 13:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Tropical Weather Outlook
> NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL
> Issued by the NWS Weather Prediction Center College Park MD
> 800 AM EDT Fri Sep 21 2018
> ...



Estranho é o facto de nenhum dos modelos de previsão não prever o desenvolvimento do sistema... 
Também parece-me algum confuso o movimento retrógrado de alguns sistemas que poderão evoluir no Atlântico Norte. O Equinócio está a dar "febre" aos modelos


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Set 2018 às 21:12)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Set 2018 às 09:38)

Semana "animada" em ascensão


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2018 às 13:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2018 às 20:07)




----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2018 às 17:37)

Haja alegria...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 21:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 20:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 14:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 14:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 17:13)

*INVEST 98l*
*



*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 17:14)




----------



## Orion (1 Out 2018 às 16:02)




----------



## Orion (1 Out 2018 às 16:06)

1 Out 2017 vs 2018


----------



## adiabático (7 Out 2018 às 11:42)

Virá aí uma repetição do Vince? Ou coisa mais chata...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2018 às 15:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2018 às 15:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Será?


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2018 às 17:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2018 às 18:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2018 às 13:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 11:09)

ZCZC MIATCPAT5 ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

BULLETIN
Tropical Depression Fifteen Special Advisory Number 1
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL152018
600 AM AST Tue Oct 09 2018

...ANOTHER TROPICAL DEPRESSION FORMS OVER THE EAST ATLANTIC...
...NO THREAT TO LAND...

SUMMARY OF 600 AM AST...1000 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...10.3N 29.7W
ABOUT 475 MI...760 KM SW OF THE SOUTHERNMOST CABO VERDE ISLANDS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...35 MPH...55 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...WNW OR 285 DEGREES AT 12 MPH...19 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1008 MB...29.77 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 18:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2018 às 17:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 14:44)

Para mais tarde recordar!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 16:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 20:27)

Mais um na mesma zona... esperemos que não!


----------



## adiabático (12 Out 2018 às 17:46)

Parece que vamos ter visitas:


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 22:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2018 às 15:25)

*Subtropical Storm OSCAR
As of 12:00 UTC Oct 27, 2018:*

Location: 27.4°N 47.7°W
Maximum Winds: 50 kt Gusts: 60 kt
Minimum Central Pressure: 997 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1011 mb
Radius of Circulation: 210 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 30 NM


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2018 às 22:12)

BULLETIN
Subtropical Storm Oscar Advisory Number 4
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL162018
500 PM AST Sat Oct 27 2018

*...OSCAR EXPECTED TO BECOME A TROPICAL STORM TONIGHT...*

SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...26.9N 50.7W
ABOUT 925 MI...1485 KM ESE OF BERMUDA
ABOUT 990 MI...1595 KM NE OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...60 MPH...95 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 265 DEGREES AT 17 MPH...28 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...995 MB...29.39 INCHES


----------



## Éire (30 Out 2018 às 09:10)

Extratropical Oscar poderia passar perto da Irlanda Sabado mas sem ventos muito fortes. Nada incomum nesta época do ano.

https://weather.us/cyclone-tracks/euro/166-w-529-n/2018103000-240-oscar.html


----------



## rokleon (7 Jan 2019 às 11:26)

Panorâma no Atlântico Norte e Golfo México, para recordar 2018.




de https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/data/tcr/index.php?season=2018&basin=atl


----------



## FJC (14 Jun 2019 às 09:05)

rokleon disse:


> Panorâma no Atlântico Norte e Golfo México, para recordar 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia.
Fui ler o relatório sobre o Leslie, e consta que a tempestade não provocou estragos...... Mas têm a informação de 1 vítima e de 27 feridos em Portugal. Estranho... 

"CASUALTY AND DAMAGE STATISTICS
There were no reports of damage or casualties associated with Leslie while it was a 
tropical or subtropical cyclone. In Portugal, there was one death due to a falling tree caused by 
the extratropical cyclone, along with 27 injuries."


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2019 às 09:16)

FJC disse:


> Bom dia.
> Fui ler o relatório sobre o Leslie, e consta que a tempestade não provocou estragos...... Mas têm a informação de 1 vítima e de 27 feridos em Portugal. Estranho...
> 
> "CASUALTY AND DAMAGE STATISTICS
> ...



O Leslie afetou o continente enquanto ciclone extra-tropical. O relatório está correto.


----------



## hurricane (12 Jul 2019 às 11:04)

Ninguem menciona a Tempestade Tropical Barry que vai atingir Nova Orlaes? Faz falta os posts do Luismeteo3.

Onde está no tópico deste ano de Furacoes no Atlantico?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jul 2019 às 11:36)

hurricane disse:


> Ninguem menciona a Tempestade Tropical Barry que vai atingir Nova Orlaes? Faz falta os posts do Luismeteo3.
> 
> Onde está no tópico deste ano de Furacoes no Atlantico?


Está toda a gente focada nas trovoadas em Portugal, ninguém quer saber do que se passa lá fora.


----------



## hurricane (24 Ago 2019 às 22:42)

Este nao existem furacoes no Atlantico?


----------

